# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما هي الليبرالية، وهل هي كفر؟!

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

السؤال 
ما هي الليبرالية، وهل هي كفر؟! ولكم جزيل الشكر. 

الجواب 

اتجاهات الليبرالية عديدة ومتنوعة، تجتمع تحت عنوان (التحرر من الضوابط والمعايير عموما، والدينية على وجه الخصوص).

أنواع الليبرالية:
1- فكري:وهو قناعات فكرية بالمناهج والمذاهب التغريبية وبالمسالك العملية مثل:
- البنيوية.
- التمركز حول الأنثى.
- الحداثة.
-العلمانية (وهي أعم وأشمل وتشكل المعتقد الأصولي لليبرالية) 
- العصرانية.

2 - عضوي: وهو انتماء إلى حركة معينة أو إلى مذهب له أعضاء أو إلى دولة غربية سراً أو علانية.
* حركة مثل:
- الماسونية.
- حركة الاستنارة.
- الفرنكفونية.
- الأندية المشبوهة (روتا ري--ليونز-- )
* مذهب مثل: 
- الماركسية.
- الوجودية.
* دولة والارتباط بها يكون:
-سراً مثل: المخابرات. (قد يظهر الارتباط بواجهة تعاون ثقافي مع السفارات أو البعثات)
- علناً مثل الشخصيات التي تعلن عن ذلك مثل: علي آل حمد، شاكر النابلسي، مأمون فندي، عبد الرحمن الراشد، أحمد الربعي.

3 - سلوكي. 
وفق القناعات الفكرية.ووفق الإنتماء العضوي. وتقليد ومحاكاة.

مجالات الليبرالية:
1- الفكر. وهي منظومة من الأفكار أو المناهج أو المذاهب تشكل قناعات فعلية توجه أصحابها وتسيطر على نظراتهم ومعاييرهم.
2- المشاعر: وهي مجموعة من المقاصد والمشاعر والو لاءات والعداءات, تظهر من خلال الميول والحب والرغبة والاعتزاز والانتماء..
3 - الأعمال و الممارسات:
مسيرة مسلكية علمية يسير صاحبها وفق القناعات الفكرية و الميولات القلبية أو بسبب التقليد والمحاكاة.

المعالم الرئيسية لما يريد أصحاب الليبرالية تثبيته:
1- الغرب مصدر وأصل.
2- تسويق المبادئ والأفكار الغربية.
3- تحسين كل ما يأتي من عنده.
4- الدفاع عن مواقفه في القضايا المختلفة-تبرير المنطلقات والمقاصد.
5- تشجيع الدول والأفراد للحاق بالغرب.
6- الإشاعة والضرب على وتر أن الحضارة الغربية الليبرالية سائرة نحو تعميم نفسها على مختلف مناطق العالم.

عملهم داخل المجتمع:
1 - بث المذاهب الفكرية. 
2 - تركيزهم الدائم أنه لا يوجد شيء اسمه غزو فكري. 
3 - كسر جوزة المسكوت عنه وتحليل مابداخلها.
عملهم في مجال السياسة :
1 - المصلحة هي الأساس-البراجماتية-.
2 - الدولة المدنية هي البعيدة عن أي تأثير ديني.
3 - عدم الحرج من الاستعانة بالقوى الخارجية لدحر الدكتاتورية العاتية واستئصال جرثومة الاستبداد وتطبيق الديمقراطية الغربية، في ظل عجز النخب الداخلية والأحزاب الهشة..وهذه ليست سوابق تاريخية، فقد استعانت أوروبا بأمريكا لدحر النازية والفاشية.. وقامت أمريكا بتحرير أوروبا كما قامت بتحرير الكويت والعراق.
4 - لا حرج في أن يأتي الإصلاح من الخارج..سواء أتى على ظهر جمل عربي أو على دبابة بريطانية أو بارجة أمريكية أوغواصة فرنسية.
5 - لا حل للصراع العربي مع الآخرين في فلسطين وغيرها إلا بالحوار والمفاوضات والحل السلمي.
6 - الإيمان بالتطبيع السياسي والثقافي مع الأعداء.
7 - الاعتراف بالواقعية السياسية مثل:
أ - اتفاقية كامب ديفيد 1979
ب - اتفاقية أوسلو1992.
ج - اتفاقية وادي عربة 1994.
د - يجب أن تصبح اتفاقات شعبية.

كلامهم في الدين الدين:
1 - التدين تحجر وقسوة وظلام وتكفير.
2 - الدين علاقة بين الفرد وربه لا غير.
نظرتهم للمرأة:
مساواة المرأة مع الرجل مساواة تامة في الحقوق والواجبات والإرث والشهادة وتبني مجلة الأحوال الشخصية التونسية 1957 وهي نموذج أمثل لتحرير المرأة كتاب الليبراليون الجدد، النابلسي-ص25.

مفاهيم يتبنونها باستمرار:
1 - حتمية الليبرالية والديمقراطية لأنها حركة تاريخية شاملة جارفة كاسحة. 
2 - الترويج المستمر أن الليبرالية الجديدة مع القيم الإنسانية الكونية ومع التعددية الفكرية والعقائدية، ومع حرية الضمير، ومع التفاعل الحضاري و الإنساني.
3 - التصريح والتأكيد أن مبادئ الليبرالية الجديدة:حرية الفكر المطلقة-حرية التدين المطلقة-التعددية السياسية-المطالبة بإصلاح الدين-فصل الدين عن الدولة-إخضاع المقدس والتراث للنقد العلمي- تطبيق الاستحقاقات الديمقراطية.
من مطالب الليبراليين الجدد:
1 - المطالبة بإصلاح التعليم العربي الظلامي (الديني).
2 - إخضاع المقدسات والقيم الأخلاقية والتشريعات للنقد العلمي باستخدام الجينالوجيا القائمة على (من؟ ولماذا؟).
3 - يجب عدم الاستعانة مطلقاً بالمواقف الدينية التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس (القرآن)تجاه الآخرين قبل 15 قرناً.
4 - الأحكام الشرعية وضعت لزمانها ومكانها، وليست عابرة للتاريخ.
5 - تبني الحداثة الغربية تبنياً كاملاً، باعتبارها تقود للحرية. 
6 - الوقوف إلى جانب العولمة وتأييدها باعتبارها أحد الطرق الموصلة إلى الحداثة الاقتصادية والسياسية والثقافية.

المرجعية لديهم:
1 - تقديس العقل والتشكيك في الغيب.
2 - تثبيت فكرة المرجعية الإنسانية ومركزية العقل الإنساني. 
3 - تثبيت أن الطبيعة كل مادي ثابت له غرض وهدف و هي مستودع القوانين المعرفية والأخلاقية والجمالية ومنها يستمد الإنسان معياريته.
4- نظرية المعرفة تقوم على العقل والحس فقط.
5 - الإله: معزول وبعيد(مقدس بشكل إقصائي), وسواء أكان موجوداً أو غير موجود فهذا أمر هامشي لا علاقة له بمناشط الإنسان العملية والاجتماعية.
المعالم الرئيسية لما يريد أصحاب الليبرالية نفيه وإزالته:

أولا: فيما يتعلق بالغرب:
1- عدم الالتفات لعيوب الغرب وممارساته الاستبدادية الظالمة.
2- المجتمع.جحد الدور الحضاري للأمة. 
3- الاستخفاف باللغة العربية.
4- في الجانب السياسي تقوم السياسة عندهم على.محاربة الحكم الإسلامي باسم محاربة الإسلام السياسي.
5- محاربة الدين.
6- إسقاط التاريخ الإسلامي وتشويهه.
7- تدنيس المقدسات.
8- الإعراض والتشكيك في كون الوحي مصدراً للمعرفة.
9 - النيل المتواصل من علماء الإسلام والزعم أن علماء الإسلام والوعاظ كما يسمونهم منغلقون عن العلم الحديث.
10- الحملة العدائية المنظمة والمتواصلة على التيار الإسلامي ومشجعوه واتهامه بأنه تيار غوغائي ديماغوجي.
11- اتهام التيار الإسلامي والزعم أنه ضد القيم الإنسانية وضد التعددية الفكرية والعقائدية وضد حرية الضمير وضد التفاعل الحضاري والإنساني.
12- اتهام التعليم الديني بأنه تعليم ظلامي.
13- الحملة على الأحكام الشرعية وزعمهم المتواصل أنها محصورة بزمانها.
14- الحرب على الفكر الديني الذي جاء به علماء الدين وفقهاؤه ورجاله هو حجر عثرة.
15- الهجوم على العلماء المتبوعين ورميهم بأنهم أعداء العقل كابن تيمية والسيوطي وابن القيم. ويسخرون منهم بزعم أنهم استبدلوا العلوم المعاصرة بالطب النبوي، حتى أصبح النبي أحذق من أبي الطب أبو قراط.

ثانيا: فيما يتعلق بالمرأة:
- الاعتداء على حصانة المرأة باسم الحرية والتحرر.
ومن مفاهيم التي يروجون لها.
1- محاربة نظرية المؤامرة.
2- لا يمكن إنتاج الحاضر بتاريخ الماضي.
3- الاتجاه للماضي للاستعانة به لبناء الحاضر هو أسوأ الخيارات.
4- على العرب التخلي عن المثل الأعلى الموهوم.
5- تحرير النفس العربية من ماضيها ومن حكم الأسلاف الذين مازالوا يحكموننا من قبورهم.
6- المرجعية لا وجود لعلم مطلق.. ولا مرجعية للمقدس إلا ما يتوافق مع العقل.
هذه جملة من المفاهيم والمعتقدات الليبرالية والمتفحص لها يجد أنها لا تخالف الإسلام فقط بل تقف ضده بشراسة وتعتبره وأهله والداعين إليه والمدافعين عنه عناصر ظلم وظلام وتخلف ورجعية، وتصور هذا كاف في معرفة حكم الليبرالية، ألم يستحق إبليس وصف الكفر ونار الخلد برده على الله أمرا واحدا فكيف بمن يرد جملة ضخمة من أحكام الدين بل من نصوص القرآن العظيم؟ 

الكاتب: الشيخ د.سعيد بن ناصر الغامدي  


المصدر موقع علماء الشريعة 
http://www.olamaashareah.net/nawah.php?tid=1233

----------


## السليماني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السؤال: هل يجوز إطلاق لفظ علماني أو لبرالي على من يتفاخر بهذه التسمية ويقول: أنه علماني وليبرالي، ويعارض علناً تطبيق الشريعة.


 الشيخ: من هو اللبرالي؟ .


السائل: الذي يدعو إلى الحرية المطلقة بدون قيود.


الشيخ:


 الواجب على ولاة الأمور أن مثل هؤلاء القوم  يحاكمون ويحكم عليهم بما يقتضي الشرع؛ لأن الذي يدعو إلى التحرر مطلقاً من  كل قيد ولو كان دينياً هذا كافر، 


وما معنى أن نقول: أنت حر، صل أو لا تصل، صم أو لا تصم، زك أو لا تزكِ؟ 


معناه: أنه أنكر فريضة من فرائض الإسلام، بل فرائض الإسلام كلها، وأباح الزنا واللواط والخمر، فكيف يكون هذا مسلم؟!!


 هذا مرتد كافر، يحاكم فإن رجع إلى دين الإسلام وكف شره عن المسلمين وإلا فالسيف.


أما العلمانيون فليس عندي تصور فيهم، وإن كان عندك تصور فصفه لنا ونفتي بما نرى أنه واجب؟ .


السائل: هم الذين يرون فصل الدين عن الدولة.


الشيخ: هؤلاء أهون من الأولين؛ لأن هؤلاء أخطر، 


والدولة إذا لم تعمل بالدين فهي خاسرة، 


وسبحان الله العظيم كل آيات القرآن وأحاديث السنة كلها تدل على أن الإسلام  هو الدولة، بمعنى: أنه يجب على الدولة أن تطبق الإسلام في نفسها وقوانينها  وفي شعبها.


 وعلى كل حال: أنا أوصي إخواني المؤمنين حقاً أن يثبتوا أمام هذه التيارات؛ 


لأن الكفار الآن بما أعطاهم الله تعالى من قوة الصناعة والسيطرة على الناس  صاروا يريدون أن يخرجوا المسلمين من دينهم بألفاظ تشبه الحق وليست بحق،


 كالعولمة مثلاً، العولمة معناها: أن الناس أحرار كلهم سواء، سوق عواصم  الكفر وسوق عواصم الإسلام على حد سواء، بع ما شئت واشترِ ما شئت ولك الحرية  في كل شيء، 


ولهذا يجب على المسلمين -على الحكام أولاً ثم على الشعوب ثانياً- أن يحاربوا العولمة، 


وألا يتلقوها بسهولة؛ لأنها في النهاية تؤدي إلى أن يكون اليهود والنصارى  والمجوس والملحدون والمسلمون والمنافقون كلهم سواء، عولمة عالمية، فالواجب  علينا نحن أن نرفض هذا الفكر.


 والحمد لله الحكام ربما إذا وجدوا الضغط من الشعب استجابوا له، حتى في  الحكام الذين لا يبالون بتطبيق الشريعة، أما الحكام الذين يهتمون بتطبيق  الشريعة وينادون لذلك في كل مناسبة فهؤلاء نرجو أن يكون الدواء في أجوافهم،  لا يحتاجون إلى دواء من الخارج.


 وأنت أفدتنا الآن، اللبرالي نحن دائماً نسمع اللبرالي، 


فإذاً: معناها: التفسخ من الدين!"

 لقاءات الباب المفتوح الشريط (235) الوجه أ ( الدقيقة 21) للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 

منقول*

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، وبه نستعين،
والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
أحبتي في الله
أود أن أشارككم بقصيدة في الرد على الليبرالية والليبراليين ، سائلاً الله تعالى أن ينفع بها و أرجو النشر للفائدة وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...25&pnref=story

----------

